# Aquolina Chocolovers



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2006)

oh...my...word.. k so i went to sephora on sunday to pick up a CP for a lovely specktrette, and she wanted a sample of this so i got 2. 1 for me and 1 for her. this pefume is DELISH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  one of the yummiest fragrances i've smelled this year so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it wears down to a really pretty chocolatey scent. must get a bottle this weekend! HJB u've created a monster!!!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 28, 2006)

That is not what I wanted to hear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I can't wait to try it


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 31, 2006)

Aquolina Pink Sugar is so delicious so I am dying to smell this stuff!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 1, 2006)

I got a sample of this at Sephora today as well!  It smells awesome.  It isn't like other chocolaty scents that make you sick after awhile.  Like JunePlum says, it is a divine scent!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need a whole bottle now!


----------



## Sephora Bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought this a few months ago and it does smell very good ~ I wear it on the weekends when I feel like i'm in a great mood.


----------



## karen (Apr 7, 2006)

I liked it at first, but got tired of it very quickly. I still love Pink Sugar, but this one just didn't mesh as well with me. Honestly, I liked Chocolovers BETTER than Pink Sugar at first. I'm not sure what changed.
I sold my bottle on ebay last week.


----------



## Shawna (May 20, 2006)

Thanks to one of the best members here, I got a bottle of this for my birthday.  I already love pink sugar, but this is even better.  It has notes of lemon and orange, and wears down to a nice chocolate scent.  I am in love with chocolovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank-you so much BJB!


----------



## banana (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I finally broke down and bought a bottle of this stuff after several months of passing by this in the store and sniffing it.  And it's been ages since I've paid for a full-sized bottle of fragrance at full price.  It is soooo yummy and luxurious.  This is no little kid's chocolate fragrance, it is warm and complex.  My fiance who doesn't really pay much attention to scents thinks this is the sexiest fragrance.


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 6, 2006)

I love this as well!  I mix it with pink sugar and they smell wonderful together.  I'm always getting comments like "I smell cookies"  

Great great stuff!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahhh! I love this stuff too. I think it's cool how vanilla + lemon notes = a chocolate scent!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 3, 2006)

oooh thanks for the review!  the original is excellent but I was worried that the chocolate one might have that gross, plasticy chocolate smell that a lot of fake chocolate scents have.  Glad to hear it's good stuff!!


----------



## squeakers (Dec 7, 2006)

FYI I found this last week at TJ Maxx for $9.99.


----------

